# Drifting



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Check this site out, they have a article about drifting, it might help you guys out. At least give you a little better understanding of it.
http://www.silviaspeed.com/drifting.html


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

good info, but short i would of read it if it was 20 pages


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

ah...drift turns...my '96 240sx did that admirably. unfortunately, it wasn't always intentional! the car was like a month old, and i had fresh bridgestone potenza r71s on her...coming off a freeway, i took an offramp a little fast, and they were watering the roadside ivy just then, creating a wet spot about a yard wide. when the rears hit the wet pavement, i found myself facing about 45 degrees to my right (it was an old-fashioned cloverleaf offramp), right at the supports of an overpass. wheels cut to the left in the direction of the slide, dumbass me forgot all i learned about skids and kept my leadfoot on the gas, paralyzed with fear. sweet...i drifted for what felt like an eternity but probably wasn't longer than two or three seconds, and the natty 240 righted itself just as the lane straightened out. my legs were shaking when i got out of the car...newfound respect and admiration for the 240's balance that saved my ass. what a sweet baby it was...

now back in japan, i had a 1980 fat-ass luxury leopard. these things were not famous (more like infamous) for their back end integrity...many people who had them jacked up for service found the ass end drop by a good two inches when they got 'em back! came up on a dogleg curve at the bottom of a slope, going at a good clip, and found that at the bottom there was a bump. one minute i'm entering the curve, and the next minute i'm facing straight up the road...a whole new meaning to "bump steer" (albeit not a drift turn, that was fuuuun!)  

Lurker Above, cartoon "boing" sound effect was appropriate


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

i forgot to add a disclaimer, although i'm sure most forum members are far more experienced drivers than i and therefore this may be unnecessary:

my aforementioned anecdotes were mishaps. i do not condone street racing, nor any form of unsafe driving practices. performance driving should only be done at an enclosed, supervised track, never on public roads. drive smart, stay alive

veterans, please don't flame me. i just don't want anyone hurt when they say 'hey Lurker said this was fun'. wrecks aren't fun

Lurker Above, btdt


----------

